# MSHA arc flash



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Always test before you touch and never assume the top is the line side
http://www.msha.gov/FATALS/2010/FTL10m16.asp


----------



## sparky.jp (May 1, 2009)

Tragic and completely avoidable. It looks like the persons doing the work really didn't have that much experience, plus I have to wonder if anybody bothered to perform a simple voltage check before loosening the lug on a live 480V (L-L) feeder on the primary side of the main breaker.

I don't completely agree with the report's position that the bottom-fed breaker configuration contributed to this accident, however. Assuming anything in this business is not good practice! We have several facilities with bottom-fed panels and main breakers and from what I've seen, it's not that uncommon although I do agree that in a perfect world I'll try to feed from the top with the main at the top also.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

No citation on improper PPE.

How did they get around that? That part of 70E I am unfamiliar with, unless you are telling me the blast took his life.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

sparky.jp said:


> Tragic and completely avoidable. It looks like the persons doing the work really didn't have that much experience, plus I have to wonder if anybody bothered to perform a simple voltage check before loosening the lug on a live 480V (L-L) feeder on the primary side of the main breaker.
> 
> I don't completely agree with the report's position that the bottom-fed breaker configuration contributed to this accident, however. Assuming anything in this business is not good practice! We have several facilities with bottom-fed panels and main breakers and from what I've seen, it's not that uncommon although I do agree that in a perfect world I'll try to feed from the top with the main at the top also.


A good practice is to clearly label bottom fed equipment, because people tend to make stupid assumptions.


----------



## Thedroid (Dec 6, 2010)

I wonder when msha will get serious about enforcing rules covering arc flash. I work in a large plant/mine, and I don't think anyones ever even heard of 70e.


----------



## sparky.jp (May 1, 2009)

76nemo said:


> No citation on improper PPE.
> 
> How did they get around that? That part of 70E I am unfamiliar with, unless you are telling me the blast took his life.


Well, no PPE required for working on deenergized equipment, EXCEPT for while performing the zero energy check prior to starting work.

The worker probably died due to extensive burns. Your skin keeps the germs out, if you lose too much of it, you're going to die.


----------

